# ISO ways to prepare crab



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

Here we are in the height of crab season and I have no idea what to do with it besides steaming it and dipping in garlic butter.  Any ideas?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Can I be the first to say mail me some?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Crab cakes!!!

Steam and then make crab salad!!

But..if it were me... I'd stick to steaming it and dipping it in garlic butter!  That's the best.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

You pay for shipping and I'll mail you some


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

PDS - you got a good recipe for crab cakes?  Mine stinks, lol.  They fall apart and all I taste is mayonnaise - bleh...


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ingredients*

Nonstick cooking spray 
1 egg, lightly beaten 
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
Dash hot sauce 
1/2 teaspoon crab boil seasoning (recommended: Old Bay) 
1/2 cup finely chopped red bell pepper 
1 scallion, including green top, finely chopped 
1 pound lump crab, picked over for cartilage 
3/4 cup dry bread crumbs 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
Smarter Tartar Sauce, recipe follows 
*Directions*
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Coat a baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray. 
In a medium bowl mix together the egg, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, Old Bay seasoning and hot sauce. Stir in the bell pepper and scallion. Gently fold in the crab, 1/4 cup of the bread crumbs and salt and pepper to taste. Put the remaining bread rumbs in a shallow dish. 
Divide the crab mixture into 8 mounds. Shape 1 mound into a round and coat in bread crumbs. Transfer to the prepared baking sheet and flatten the crab cake to form a patty about 1-inch high. Repeat to form the remaining crab cakes. 
Bake until golden on the bottom, about 10 minutes. Gently flip the crab cakes and cook until the second side is golden, 5 to 10 minutes longer. 
Smarter Tartar Sauce: 
6 tablespoons nonfat plain yogurt 
2 tablespoons mayonnaise 
1 scallion, finely chopped 
1/4 cup finely chopped sour pickles 
1 tablespoon chopped capers 
Spoon yogurt into a small bowl lined with paper towels. Place in the refrigerator for 1/2 hour until some of the liquid from the yogurt is released. Scoop thickend yogurt into a small bowl, add the rest of the ingredients and stir to combine. 
 
·          
This is from another member!  He sent it to me when I had no idea what to do.

Haven't had a chance to try it yet but, it sure sounds good.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 15, 2008)

A good base stock for gumbo.....


Shrimp & Crab maybe....


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks pds, that sounds wonderful!!  I'm so excited now!! lol


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

well..what time is dinner?


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

Ha!  I have to go to the store and get the ingredients first, lol.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

lol.. well.. I can't get out of my driveway anyway!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 16, 2008)

Glorie - being in Washington, what type of "crab" are you talking about?  Recipes for Dungeness & the other big guys from your area might be different or need to be adapted a little from ones developed for our little east coast Blue Crab.

However, regardless of crab type, "Seafood Newburg" is a favorite of mine.  Virtually any individual or combo of crab, lobster, &/or shrimp in a rich sherried cream sauce - sometimes with a little gratinee of cheese on top - served over rice.  Yum.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> A good base stock for gumbo.....
> 
> 
> Shrimp & Crab maybe....


  yep, I go with you on that one, UB!!!!


----------



## zoey123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi there! Crab is the best and there are so many ways to prepare it! Here is a really quick way to prepare a crabby recipe - 

Crab with a Cajun Kick

ingredients - 
2.5 lbs King crab leg meat (*or blue crab claw meat - the more firm the meat the better the recipe turn out)
1/2 cup mayo
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp lemon pepper
1 teaspoon of cajun seasoning or Old Bay Seasoning

instructions - 

Take cooked crab meat and in a small bowl, combine all ingredients, being careful not to break the crab meat pieces. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator for about 1/2 hour. Heat the crab in a skillet over medium high heat, carefully turning the crab to heat all sides until heated through. Serve immediately. 

I found more awesome yummy recipes at www.howtocookcrab.net


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

only good place for crab if not by itself(which  by itself  is great) is in  a good seafood gumbo..........I be tellin' y'all..........debs


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 11, 2009)

I love a crab/avacado salad. Bottom layer (in  pvc ring, to be removed) is diced avacado dressed with lime juice, next layer is a salsa of diced tomatoes, onion, jalapeno, cilantro, top with crab, frost with creme fraiche or sour cream. Dust with paprika. remove pvc ring. (did this in my garde manger class)


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 11, 2009)

-Cajun Stuffed Devilled Crab
-make a good crab stuffing and use to stuff steaks, whole trout, etc.
-Add to pasta dishes at the last minute, especially a good alfredo, or into Creole Sauce, served of fettucini

Crab Imperial
Yields:  4 servings
From:  Wal-Mart recipe cards

¼ c celery, chopped
¼ c green bell pepper, chopped
1 T butter or margarine
1# fresh lump Dungeness crabmeat
¼ c mayo
1 t seafood seasoning
¼ t pepper
3 T grated Parmesan cheese
1 T plain breadcrumbs
¼ t paprika

	Preheat the oven to 350°F.  Sauté the celery and green bell pepper in butter in large skillet over medium-high heat 4 minutes or until tender.
	Stir together celery mixture, crabmeat, mayo, seafood seasoning and pepper.  Spoon into 4 individual baking dishes.  Combine the Parmesan, breadcrumbs, and paprika; sprinkle over crabmeat mixture.  Bake 15 - 20 minutes or until thoroughly heated.  Serve immediately.

Crab Stuffed Flounder 
Makes:  6 servings

1 ½# flounder fillets
1 c crabmeat, drained, flaked and cartilage removed
1 T finely chopped green bell pepper
¼ t ground dry mustard
¼ t Worcestershire sauce
¼ t salt
ground white pepper, to taste
3 crushed saltine crackers
1 egg white
6 T mayonnaise, in all
¼ c butter, melted
1 egg yolk
½ t paprika
1 T dried parsley

	Preheat oven to 400°F (200°C). Rinse the fillets and pat dry with paper towels.  Combine crab meat, green pepper, mustard powder, Worcestershire sauce, salt, white pepper and the crushed saltines. Combine the egg white and 1 T of the mayonnaise. Stir this into the crab meat mixture.  Brush the flounder fillets with melted butter. Place in a lightly greased, shallow baking dish. Spoon the crab mixture over the fillets and drizzle with any remaining butter.  Bake the fillets at 400°F (200°C) for 15 minutes.  While the fish is baking, lightly beat the egg yolk in a small bowl. Stir in the remaining mayonnaise. Remove fish from oven and spread this mixture over the stuffing; sprinkle with paprika and parsley.  Increase oven temperature to 450°F and bake until golden and bubbly, about 6 minutes.  

Shrimp and Crab Enchiladas 
Makes:  8 servings

twelve 12” flour tortillas
1# medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
one 6 oz can crab meat, drained
8 oz Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
one 20 oz can green enchilada sauce
one 16 oz container sour cream
1 bunch green onions, chopped

	Preheat oven to 350°F (175°C).  Lay tortillas on a flat surface. In the middle of each tortilla place cheese, crab, and shrimp (ration the ingredients so that each tortilla will contain an equal amount of cheese, crab, and shrimp. Make sure to set aside some cheese to sprinkle on top of the tortillas). Roll the tortillas so that the seafood cheese mixture is held securely inside of the tortilla.  Place rolled tortillas (enchiladas) side by side in a 9 x 13” baking pan.  Pour green enchilada sauce over all of the enchiladas, the green sauce should cover the enchiladas completely. Sprinkle the remaining cheese over the enchiladas.  Cover and bake at 350°F (175°C) for 30 minutes.  Uncover the enchiladas and cook an additional 15 minutes. Serve hot garnished with sour cream and green onions.  

I have many more....


----------

